# Tight fitting primary lid and airlock?



## biochemist (Sep 29, 2012)

I purchased a vinter's reserve piniot noir.

I started the primary with the lid tight and the airlock on. 

When looking to see how long to leave the must in the primary, I saw a number of places on the web which instruct to leave the lit loose with the primary off to allow enough O2 to get to the yeast for better cell growth.

36 hours after starting the primary I took off the lid, stirred and did not replace the airlock.

Should I leave the lid loose for the duration of the primary fermentation? 
When do I put the air lock on?
Should I stir once or twice a day for the first three or four days as suggested by "experts"?

I am working aseptically and the airlock was showing pretty vigorous fermentation.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Sep 29, 2012)

I use an airlock and a lid on my primary because of my pets. Cat and dog hair don't mix well with the wine and my dog gets curious about the smell of the fermenting wine. I haven't had any issues with it so far. Of course I am just starting my fourth batch.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 29, 2012)

BioChemist, many of us just lay the lid on the fermenter during primary fermentation (i.e. SG reaches 1.020 or so) to keep dirt and critters out and at that point either rack to a carboy and put the wine under airlock or snap down the lid on the primary fermenter with an airlock installed and ferment to dry (i.e. SG = 0.992 or so). It is your choice. Stirring during primary fermentation is a good idea to resuspend the yeast cells that have fallen to the bottom.


----------



## tonyt (Sep 29, 2012)

I use loose lid first week then tight and air lock for second week if I fermint to dry in primary. If I rack ti secondary in carboy i use air lock.


----------



## dralarms (Sep 29, 2012)

I place mine under air lock just as soon as I add yeast. I've done about 800 bottles this year and I've had no problems.


----------



## biochemist (Sep 29, 2012)

This is good and very helpful. I have kept the lid loose ( I too have curious cats and a basset hound that seems tall at times) and placed some cheesecloth over the airlock hole to allow exchange but limit particulates. Sounds like either way works. Experimentation is the rule. Thanks for the input. I can sleep easier tonight. Of course I am finishing making a 6 lb wheel of cheddar that has to be pressed. So sleep after THAT is done.


----------



## tonyt (Sep 30, 2012)

Sometimes a very full fermenter will bubble up into the air lock


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 30, 2012)

You should allow ample oxygen reach your must (for numerous reasons). A loose fitting lid allowing easy access to stir a few times per day. 

Your fermentation will be vigorous normally and you don't want to have an airlock on. Once it has reached @1.000 you can give it a good stir and snap on an airlock/lid combo. 

Racking into a Carboy a few days later after it has reached .990 or lower.


----------

